# Broadhead question....



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

I shoot fixed blade broadheads, usually montec g5, slick tricks or muzzy. My question is when yall buy a pack of 3, do you shoot one into a target to make sure it flies field point true? Then do you put a new head from that package onto that exact arrow or just shoot that used broadhead? 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

I try to keep everything consistent. I shoot only one brand/weight/length arrow, one (practice) brand/weight fixed broadhead (thunderhead 125). I only practice with a broadhead into a silhouette target during hunting season, one shot/day from a normal hunting position. Why? the broadheads are hard on targets and the one shot/day puts you in a hunting situation that builds confidence in your shot placement. One day at 27 yards broadside elevated, next day 20 yards quartering away on ground standing, next day 31 yards slightly quartering toward me, while sitting, etc. If you are still working to strengthening yourself and tune your bow you are behind the curve of many successful bow hunters


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

I have shot alot of deer, hogs, a few geese, rabbits and squirrels with my bow. Only reason I was bringing this up is an article I read yesterday. The guy said he shot a field point into the bullseye, then shot a broadhead that was 18 to 20 inches off. I have never had that issue, so then I started thinking worse case scenarios and how to correct it. Just curious as to why you shoot 20 yds, 27? And 31? Why not 20, 25, and 30...am I missing something?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Is that your distances you will be hunting at? If so makes sense.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

I usually do not measure distance before a shot, that is why I prefer to use a silhouette target. Trains you mind on distance in relation to your sight/peep and shot placement. Many years hunting public land, hunting crossing areas or trails, darn deer won't stay in one place long enough for me to range find. Just my preference in the preparation of the season. I also do not hunt with a rifle any longer, way too easy IMO. Gun: see deer kill deer, Bow: see a deer and the hunt begins.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Yeah, I dont gun hunt anymore. I love the adrenaline flow when bow hunting. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Back to your original question. I would stick to one brand broadhead, ensure it is true to your sight, and as close to field point as possible. Always ensure you have fresh sharp blades on your broadhead and when arrow w/broadhead is spun on your finger there is no wobble.
igo


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Yes sir, thanks

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Usually - yes, but I will shoot my practice head into an animal, and resharpen when necessary.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Good deal spec. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

My thunderheads used to flier off bad. So I just sighted in w broadheads and noted the impact vs aim point for the field tips to practice. I would aim center and field tips would hit 5" off or so. But still group and I know I'm on target well aimed with my broadheads on game day.

My slick tricks would flier much less. 

I used my practice heads on incidentals. Coyotes or hogs or armadillos or squirrels or snakes. Etc. Then gunshot heads on deer.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Sgrem, I may try those slick trick heads you gave me.....thanks again.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I had to laugh at this thread in a way because I am so anal or particular. My health won't allow it now, but I used to bow hunt a lot. For the arrows themselves I would buy a dozen or so and use them as a batch, similar to how a gun shooter may consider the "lot number" on the ammo he shoots. Half of the arrows were for hunting only, and the other half for practice only. All of my practice was with broadheads, which was hard on targets of course. I used a different aiming spot on the target for each shot so that I wouldn't damage my practice arrows. I used one specific type head and blades. I felt, right or wrong, that modern manufacturing by a reputable manufacturer of broadheads probably had consistent product, so I didn't worry whether I was practicing with heads from a different actual package than I hunted with. So hunting was with never shot components while the same practice arrows were used over and over. Although the hunting arrows were not shot previously to verify their flight for fear I would damage components, I did test spin the new arrows between my hands with point on a piece of wood to verify they spun true and were concentric.


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

Exact same as first arrow while hunting.


----------



## aggie13_03 (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm fairly new to bow hunting (only hunted the last two seasons). I had the same question recently. I use Slick Tricks which come in a package of 4. I use two of them exclusively for practice then save the other two to hunt. I use the same arrows for both. 

I just had my first bow kill this past weekend. Arrow went through the deer and he dropped about 40 yards away.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Congratulations, post up some pics. Any deer is a good deer with a bow.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## aggie13_03 (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks Tommy. Shot ended up a little higher than I wanted but it got lungs.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Awesome first bow kill....good job.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------

